# Raptors @ Bulls, April 9th



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (31-44) @ *Chicago Bulls* (42-32)
April 9th, 2005, 8:30 PM EST
Rogers SportsNet

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*


<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DUHON, CHRIS" TITLE="DUHON, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/DUHON, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HINRICH, KIRK" TITLE="HINRICH, KIRK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/HINRICH, KIRK.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NOCIONI, ANDRES" TITLE="NOCIONI, ANDRES" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/NOCIONI, ANDRES.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, ANTONIO" TITLE="DAVIS, ANTONIO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/DAVIS, ANTONIO.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HARRINGTON, OTHELLA" TITLE="HARRINGTON, OTHELLA" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/HARRINGTON, OTHELLA.jpg">
*Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich, Andres Nocioni, Antonio Davis, Othella Harrington*</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Bulls are on a roll right now, I really don't see us winning this one.
I think Rose will have a big game though.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> The Bulls are on a roll right now, I really don't see us winning this one.
> I think Rose will have a big game though.


If by big game you mean dominate the ball, shoot under 50%, and prevent our other players from getting into an offensive flow, than yeah, big game. At least that's what's happened this season vs. the Bulls. I'm not saying he's played poorly but he sure hasn't helped us to a win. He needs to control himself if we have a chance.


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Your chances of winning may be a lot better now. Chandler may not play because of a scratch in his eye and Curry won't be availible as well.

Damn, I'm just imagining playing AD, Othella and Reiner an average of 32 minutes each, with Nocioni seeing some clock at 4 probably. I'm sick of all these damn injuries...

...I can only hope Jalen turns into Nostradamus one more time and predicts another Raptors win over the Bulls, calls us overrated or something to fire us up because we may need it.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

raptors with a b2b games...
after sam used only 7 players...not a amart play imo by sam..
i dont know the reason but i think the players will be tired against the bulls...

97-85 bulls


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Interloper said:


> ...I can only hope Jalen turns into Nostradamus one more time and predicts another Raptors win over the Bulls, calls us overrated or something to fire us up because we may need it.


I think Jalen will choose to keep his mouth shut this time around.
Especially with the way that we're playing right now, he's not going to make any predictions.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

102 - 96 Bulls


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

110-90 bulls


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hopefully we can see a lot of people contributing during tonight's game. I know that we're not making the playoffs or anything, but this one should be fun to watch. Remember, anyone who posts during the game gets rep points from me, and the poster with the most posts in this thread will get 1000 uCash points as well. Let's not forget that the winner of the prediction gets another 1000 uCash points.
Get involved guys!


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

u forgive me right td? :biggrin: 
u know its night here in israel durin game time....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> u forgive me right td? :biggrin:
> u know its night here in israel durin game time....


Yeah I know. 
Don't worry about it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bulls 99
Raptors 96


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Bulls 90-85 Raptors


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Raps are out of the playoffs if they lose this game, right? I actually think the Raptors might be able to win, if Chandler and Curry don't play.

Keys to the Game:

--Don't let Ben Gordon explode in the 4th quarter. Put MoPete (best defender) on him.
--Work the ball inside. Without Chandler, they don't really have anyone who can guard Bosh.
--Hit open shots. The Bulls are a good defensive team, so when an open shot actually presents itself, the Raps must take advantage.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We've had some exciting games against Chicago this season, hopefully this will be one of them.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

who starts at C for us hoffa or Pop?
key will be for cb4 to expliot the bulls current depth he has to beat harrington off the drouble and use his agility, he is too quick for any of those guys since tyson and curry will not be playing.

we cannot leave hinrich open

i perdict mo petew, rose, cb4 all play good

mo 24 pts 7 rebounds 4 assists
rose 22 pts 5 rebounds 5 assists
bosh 32 pts 14 rebounds 2 blocks

raptors 105 bulls 99


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris Duhon has really killed us from beyond the arc in the past, we can't leave him open from there. And you're right Junkyard Dog13, Bosh can pretty much score at will if Chandler doesn't play. He is much quicker than any one of Chicago's big men.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It seems like Omar Cook will be on our roster for tonight's game.
Will he get any playing time?


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Even with the injuries to our team, I'll still predict a victory. There's virtually been a new hero every game for us, some hopefully someone will step up.

Raptors: 88

Bulls: 93


Bosh will kill us if TC is out and I just forsee Rose having a nice game. In the end though, someone like Pargo or Pike will save us.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Game Prediction*

Raptors 97
*Bulls 101*

Rafer 19pts 4reb 8asts 3stl
Rose 21pts 3reb 4asts


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Alston Usually Plays Well At Chi-Town. This Is Gon Be A Fun Game To Watch, I Wanna See Omar As A Raptor & Is Pape Sow Startin Again? I Hope So....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bulls 107
Raptors 95


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We still haven't beaten Chi-Town since the trade, and they have won 11 of their last 12 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bulls 104
Raptors 86


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Place your bet on uCash for this game.
Bulls are favored by 6.5

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2104978#post2104978


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

if the raps lose they are mathematically eliminated fom the playoffs
my prediction:

raps 95
bulls 102

bosh 21/8/3
gordon 24/3/1


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> It seems like Omar Cook will be on our roster for tonight's game.
> Will he get any playing time?


Well it would seem like that would a good idea, why else would we signed him


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> It seems like Omar Cook will be on our roster for tonight's game.
> Will he get any playing time?


Yeah, like madman said, it would only make sense to play him if we signed him. Now we can hopefully see Rafer sent to the bench earlier when he makes mistakes.. Now Sam doesn't have to hesitate to put our backup in, because Omar is unselfish, unlike Rafer and Milt.

Raps 88
Bulls 96

Games gonna be ugly


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I remember when Rafer first signed that 10 day contract with us a couple of years ago, he was the best player on our team. Could Omar Cook do the same?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> I remember when Rafer first signed that 10 day contract with us a couple of years ago, he was the best player on our team. Could Omar Cook do the same?


I hope so, mainly cause it makes it easier on babs on who to choose for the draft we can fill up a hole at the pg position all we need is another big and we should be ok


----------



## jays2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Bulls- 101 Raptors - 95


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Welcome to the board, jays2005! Hope to see you posting frequently in this thread.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Good thing this game is on Sportsnet. I just can't bear listening to Rod Black and Heaney anymore. Thank god March Madness is over lol.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Today Sportsnet showed two soccer games, the Jays game, and now the Raptors as well.
Quite the day for them.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Today Sportsnet showed two soccer games, the Jays game, and now the Raptors as well.
> Quite the day for them.


now if they have a 100% Jody Vance sportsnews, they'd top my list


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

trick said:


> now if they have a 100% Jody Vance sportsnews, they'd top my list


 And if Deb Matfioaewhfuihaewofuhweaoufuajefiwklj from the Score had her own show... :drool:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And if Deb Matfioaewhfuihaewofuhweaoufuajefiwklj from the Score had her own show... :drool:


dude...imagine if Hedger, Deb *whatever* and Vance made their own sports station?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And if Deb Matfioaewhfuihaewofuhweaoufuajefiwklj from the Score had her own show... :drool:


Jennifer Hedger isn't too bad either, but she sounds too masculine at times.
Nontheless I'll enjoy listenning to her on SC after tonight's game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

yeah... and Caroline Frolic ai'nt bad either... she's got the tig ole bitties.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> yeah... and Caroline Frolic ai'nt bad either... she's got the tig ole bitties.


:uhoh: :laugh: :uhoh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And if Deb Matfioaewhfuihaewofuhweaoufuajefiwklj from the Score had her own show... :drool:


 Her.

That pic does her NO justice though.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Jennifer Hedger isn't too bad either, but she sounds too masculine at times.
> Nontheless I'll enjoy listenning to her on SC after tonight's game.


 Are you for real? Jennifer Hedger is a total freakin man... she prolly had just a sex change. Eww.... the TSN girls are all ugly. It goes like this:

The Score
Sportsnet







Women's weightlifting



TSN


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And I can't believe we've gone this far without ONE mention of Hazel Mae. I'd give it to her anytime.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Hazel Mae's lips moves all over the place when she talks :laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is a game thread so let's keep it on topic. Feel free to make a thread on this though, I'm sure a lot of people would be interested.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

So... if her lips can move on TV, I'm sure they can....


...

nevermind


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

fine...let me just get one last whore post in...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

How about Norma..? Shes old, but she probably knows all the tricks.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

vigilante said:


> How about Norma..? Shes old, but she probably knows all the tricks.


on and off for me. sometimes she looks good for her age then other times her age is her worst enemy...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

trick said:


> fine...let me just get one last whore post in...


great song


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ok its game time. enough of this 'ish and time for some raptor ball :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

trick said:


> ok its game time. enough of this 'ish and time for some raptor ball :banana:


Thank you.
Hope everyone has posted their predictions because you guys have two minutes.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bulls 98
Raptors 97


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

why did jack look so pissed?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

That sucks this game aint live for me...


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

We are going to get whupped....


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hopefully their injury woes affecte them


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Aaron getting the start at C, good call by sam to match him up with AD


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

1st posstion and bosh throws it into the 1st row


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

100-90 Bulls


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bulls havent missed so far, and lead 6-2


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Jack talking about how VC was a *****


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I dont know why but the stadium seems very quiet


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry I missed the beginning.
14-6 Bulls.
They are 6/7 from the field so far in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer breaks the Chicago defense and and lays it in.
Kirk brings it back down the floor and nails it. 
16-8 Bulls.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Well it seems that Sam is reading our posts, looks like bosh is getting more touches this game


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

18-8 early.
The Bulls are really taking it to our defense, breaking us down and getting those buckets inside.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> Jack talking about how VC was a *****


What did he say?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

We are playing ok, it is just the bulls are making their shots. We need to get out on their shooters


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> We are playing ok, it is just the bulls are making their shots. We need to get out on their shooters


They'll cool down. But we just have to make sure they don't get any open looks, because they have been able to hit those.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

AD turns it over. 
Rafer drives, pulls up and hits.
Nice move by him.
18-10 Bulls.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Good drive by Mo, going to the hole, shooting 2


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice to see Mo Pete getting to the line. He's played really well of late.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Over and back by the bulls, Raps making a mini run here 18-12 Bulls so far


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Is Donyell Marshall going to be playing tonight, or is he still injured?
I'm sure he'd love to play against his old team.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

18-14 Raptors are on a 6-0 run.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh My Goodness What A Dunk By Mopete


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

MO PETE JUST POSTERIZED OTHELLA HARINGTON!
Oh my goodness, that was sick!
I didn't think he could make it, but he did.
That kid has some hops.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chandler checks in. I didn't think he was going to play tonight because of that eye injury, but it looks like he's okay.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Peterson hits the jumper.
Six points for him already.
23-20 Bulls.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Pape Sow comes in
Mo hits a shot 

Bosh should be getting the ball more


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chandler playing some good defense on Bosh, and he gets called for travelling.
Too bad TC is playing tonight, he's the only player on the Bulls that can contain Bosh.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bosh makes a shot just inside the arc

25-22 bulls


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pick and roll, and Bosh hits.
25-22 Bulls.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good to see the Raptors actually hanging in there in the first quarter this time.
We've played pretty well for the last few minutes.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Philadelphia losing 93-80 to the Wizards in the 4th quarter now.
Hopefully the Wizz can hold on to that lead.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Jack is right. We could be a lot closer then 26-22, we need to go after those boards


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bosh makes a turn around. 

If he could add a couple of back to basket moves in the offseason that would make him even more dangerous


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hmmm apparently Babs have contacted Jay Williams. Good news


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Lamond Murray is in the game.
He's looking sluggish out there.
Bulls up 30-24.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

6 (i think) offensive boards right now for the bulls.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Duhon hits the open three.
That's his second of the game.
He killed us from beyond the arc in the 1st game at the ACC, and he's doing it again so far tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's 33-26 already and the 1st quarter is almost over.
This seems like another high scoring game.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

make that 7, we really have to start rebounding if we want to win games


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

35-26 Bulls after 1 quarter.
They have simply destroyed us on the glass so far.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

we are being out rebounded 14-4. 
Hopefully we can change that or it is going to be a long night


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bulls are really starting to take control of this game.
They're up by 11.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

griffen undressed Hoffa with a little up fake. and then hoffa commits an offensive foul


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hoffa with an offensive foul away from the ball.
When is the last time Hoffa actually had a decent game?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

41-26 Bulls.
Where's the energy?

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

41-26 this is really starting to get annoying how our last 3 games we have been sucking up the first half


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bonner can't get the shot up in time.
The Bulls are playing some really solid defense.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

another offenisve board that leads to a chicago bucket. Please someone pick up a rebound


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Matt Bonner wide open, and he hits.
43-28 Bulls.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

How was that a blocking foul? Ben Gordon ran right into Bonner.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Gordon runs into Bosh, should have been a charge but Bonner picks up the foul


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

OT: Wow Atlanta beat Minnesoda. 
Goodbye playoffs for the Wolves.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh gets fouled, he'll go to the line.
The Raptors need to continue to give him the ball down low, it's seems that they've forgotten him of late.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Finally Bosh gets a touch in the 2nd quarter gets fouled and goes to the line


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Bosh wit a basket n a foul


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh turns in the lane, gets fouled and hits. 
He'll go to the line.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks like an Eric Williams sighting.
Hopefully he can provide some energy off the bench.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Good D by the raptors, forcing AD to take a bad shot, Out of bounds Raps down 49-33


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Somebody get a defensive rebound


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Great pass from Skip to Bosh for a sick dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer with a nice dish to Bosh, and he nearly broke the rim with that one.
Alston with 4 assists so far.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Somebody get a defensive rebound


It's like they're expecting the Bulls the score, so they aren't ready for those rebounds.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with only 1 rebound so far in this game. Raptors being outrebounded 21 to 6.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rose hits from beyond the arc.
51-38 Bulls with 5 and a half minutes left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Our rebounds has been terrible _Skip_ is our leader with 2


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

OT: I just realised that i have passed 5 000 posts


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Omar! Omar!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Update: Great, just great. The Sixers lead the Wizards by 7 with less than a minute left.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Omar! Omar!


I think he'll be inserted into the game before this half is over.
Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Update: Great, just great. The Sixers lead the Wizards by 7 with less than a minute left.


Are you posting this regarding Phillys pick, or the Raptors playoff hopes?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Peterson hits from beyond the arc.
Raptors keeping it close.
52-43 Bulls.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

beautiful find by skip to find MO in the corner for a triple


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer pulls up a three, not a good shot at all.
Bulls get back up the floor and get an easy bucket.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good foul by Eric Williams, forcing Chandler to earn it from the line.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Did anyone go to the canadian all-star game today?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

You guys enjoying the game?...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Did anyone go to the canadian all-star game today?


when is TSN going to be showing it?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

madman said:


> OT: I just realised that i have passed 5 000 posts


OT: Congrats Madman, 5000 posts :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Hoffa's statline 1min / 1 foul


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> OT: Congrats Madman, 5000 posts :clap: :biggrin:


thanks. Eric is starting to catch fire


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

madman said:


> when is TSN going to be showing it?


Saturday, April 16th at 4:30pm ET


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Alston blew by gordon and gets the foul, going to line for 2


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Gordon with a wild shot, he's 0/6. 
He hasn't played too well against the Raptors this season.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

at least Gordon isn't killin us 0-6


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Good to see Rafer distributing the ball more. He has 5 assts so far


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

62-50 Bulls at the half.
At least this has been an entertaining game so far.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> Good to see Rafer distributing the ball more. He has 5 assts so far


Hopefully he can end up with a double double tonight.
He's been distributing the ball a lot more the last couple of games.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Post now, everyone who contributes will get rep points from me.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
> Post now, everyone who contributes will get rep points from me.


I wish I can contribute... Damn sportsnet...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I wish I can contribute... Damn sportsnet...


You don't have sportsnet?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

ridiculous three-point play by bosh in the second. 

the man can play ball.

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete's 1st quarter dunk amazes me every time I see it. That's definately Court Cuts worthy.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Milt has played really bad thus far, so hopefully we will see OMMAAAAAR!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

ballocks said:


> ridiculous three-point play by bosh in the second.
> 
> the man can play ball.
> 
> peace


He sure can.
13 points in 7 shot attempts seem pretty impressive to me.
He needs to get the ball more in the 2nd half.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

What's the score now..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> You don't have sportsnet?


I have sportsnet (west.)
It's only live for East and Ontario..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> What's the score now..


60-52.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Well there goes my prediction....unless, this half turns into a defensive struggle.

As for Gordon, its not the 4th quarter yet, and he's been shooting bad as of late as well.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Interloper said:


> Well there goes my prediction....unless, this half turns into a defensive struggle.
> 
> As for Gordon, its not the 4th quarter yet, and he's been shooting bad as of late as well.


The Raptors are actually pretty lucky that Gordon hasn't killed the Raptors like he's done to almost every other team.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Bulls' frontcourt have totally dominated the Raptors so far in this game. It's scary to imagine how bad we'd be doing if Eddy Curry has been playing.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Yell has said that he is done for the season, good to see him contribute for SN


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Donyell is on the injured list. 
Seems like Donyell is out for the rest of the season.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

FG% 
Raptors-47.2 Bulls-46.9


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

good drive by MO completly forgot about the game, listening to Yell


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors down 72-58 with 8:45 left in the 3rd.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Is it just me or does Donyell seem more enthousiastic[sp?] about the Bulls then the Raps


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, I guess Chandler is OK - he's got 9 pts., 11 rebs., and 2 blks. in the 3rd.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

AD with a lay in and1. Chicago are starting to run away with it again


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

madman said:


> Is it just me or does Donyell seem more enthousiastic[sp?] about the Bulls then the Raps


Well after re-signing TC and EC, along with Othella most likely and trying to keep Duhon, I don't see how we could afford him unless its some kind of S&T.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Marshall not holding back from calling anyone out, notably Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Good movement by the Raps, unfortuanatly Eric misses the shot, where is Omar Cook?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

"If you look at best players from that draft, LeBron, Wade, and Bosh, they are all extremely mature for there age"

Shot at Melo.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice move by rafer to get the layin Timeout 83-66 chicago


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

vigilante said:


> "If you look at best players from that draft, LeBron, Wade, and Bosh, they are all extremely mature for there age"
> 
> Shot at Melo.


Could be.
Good to see him clearing the air now.
This is pretty much his goodbye.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

vigilante said:


> "If you look at best players from that draft, LeBron, Wade, and Bosh, they are all extremely mature for there age"
> 
> Shot at Melo.


i doubt it was intentional, but that is pretty funny


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I guess Cook is going to be reduced to playing garbage time for tonight at least. 
Hopefully he will impress.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Marshall compares Sean May to Lonny Baxter.
Something we've heard of before.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bulls with an offensive rebound but Bosh gets the block.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice block by bosh. Still being out rebounded 34-19 i belive


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh gets to the line again. 
Raptors down 83-66.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

:laugh:

Donyell seems like a pretty cool guy


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Tyson Chandler with a nice block, but that should definately had been a tech.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Great move by Bosh on the turn around jumper


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Eric Williams makes a shot at the buzzer. It was good to see Yell just talking, hopefully he has a good career wherever he goes


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

So what happened it the 3rd? seriously I have no idea what was going on i was listening to Yell


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chandler has really killed us in this game with his length and hops.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Great D by MO, more proff that he is one of the best perimiter defenders in the league


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Donyell did a good job commentating IMO. He has a bright future in that field.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Palacio hits a tough, long shot. 90-81 Bulls.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And Griffin takes those points right back with a long J of his own.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

very even scoring for our starters. unfortuantly we have been able to put a big enough run


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

How many shots has Bosh taken this half?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jalen hits the tough shot inside, but the Raptors foul Hinrich on the other end, he'll go to the line for two.

It's too late to be trading baskets right now. If the Raptors really want to win the game they have to step up their defensive intensity.[/broken record]


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OT: is it just me or is everyone's BBB slow to load?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Chandler has more Offensive rebounds then our team


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Watching these Chandler highlights, I think it's very safe to say that we'd have a different outcome right now had he not been available for this game. His intensity and energy on the offensive glass has been absolutely key for the Bulls all night long.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Rafer looked very good in the first half, but he looks out of it now. Anyone else agree?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors hanging in there, down by 9 now.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jalen can't hit a shot right now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

You know what, I won't lie - I'm not feeling too down about this.

I have 10,000 uCash riding on the Bulls!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

On top of that, if these teams just trade baskets 5 more times, I'll also win the prediction thingy!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

That was a travell by bosh, however he was mugged


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Timeout, about 6 minutes left, and the Bulls are leading this one 97-85. The game is hardly over, but the Bulls have been in the driver's seat all game long and I simply don't see the Raptors coming back.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Rafer looked very good in the first half, but he looks out of it now. Anyone else agree?


He's just mentally and physically drained I think.
The Raptors don't really have anything to gain by winning this game.
They are just playing for respectability right now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, we've reached the 200 post mark at least. That's the first time we've done this in recent memory (I have bad memory , actually I don't... well... I don't remember)


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

That's a burn by Hinrich. Killer J.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Great ball movement by the Raptors, resulting in a swished 3 by Mo.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Good movement, Mo hits from the corner and raps down 11 99-88


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Tyson Chandler count it plus the foul.
He's had a monster game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Tyson Chandler really has been the X factor in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> You know what, I won't lie - I'm not feeling too down about this.
> 
> I have 10,000 uCash riding on the Bulls!


I put 1000 on the Raptors because I felt sorry for them.
Oh well.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

That's a nice looking jumper by Jalen Rose right there.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Rafer hits and keeps the raps still in it


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

3 in the key offensively by the Bulls, very rare that you see that call.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Yup this one is pretty much over


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hinrich is a weasel man, the guy is just crafty. 106-90 for the Bulls at the moment.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> Yup this one is pretty much over


 ya think?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete's actually had a pretty sold game, 18 points, 6 assists and 7/10 from the field.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Quality game by Mo tonight, 18 points and 6 assists. Forget the fact that we're on the road, this is a good game for him by any standards.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow a lucky shot by chandler, they are just out musceling us


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Mo Pete's actually had a pretty sold game, 18 points, 6 assists and 7/10 from the field.


Nice.. :clap: 7/10.. haven't seen that in a while..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yet another and-1 situation for TC. Killin 'us. And I believe we have an Omar Cook sighting.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Finally Omar Cook comes in


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Raps are doing a great job ignoring Bosh in the 2nd.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The way they are abusing us on the offensive glass, we don't deserve to win. Period.

I mean Chandler I can live with, but JARED REINER?!?!?! WTF!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

macro6 said:


> Raps are doing a great job ignoring Bosh in the 2nd.


 So what else is new?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

macro6 said:


> Raps are doing a great job ignoring Bosh in the 2nd.


Yep, they are awesome at doing that...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Good to see the way chris is reacting he is almost crying


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

You can tell Bosh is pissed. In fact, he looks like he's about to cry. I love this man.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Go Omar!
Make us proud!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Omar Cook scores his first point as a Raptor.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Omar Cook scores his first point as a Raptor.


 And 11th of his career, I might add! :laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Another solid game for Bosh, 17 and 9.
This man has really been Mr.Consistancy for us this season.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Good pass from Omar cook


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Two years in a row where the Bulls sweep the Raptors.
9th game overall.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yesterday the Raptors won and the Jays lost, today the Jays won and the Raptors are about to lose.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hopefully the score dosent change cause i think i said 110-90


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Pape Sow gets the rebound and lay-in.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Omar Cook dishes it to Milt who misses an open layup, but Sow gets the offensive rebound and gets it to go.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Hopefully vs Boston we come out giving the ball to bosh the entire game


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well it's official, the Bulls are in the playoffs.
It's been awhile hasn't it.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> hopefully the score dosent change cause i think i said 110-90


 It ended up 110-97. That means you were 7 points off. I believe I predicted 107-95, which would make me 5 points off. Therefore, I beat you. Now the question remains, did anyone beat me?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Bulls really have a lot of depth. Tonight they didn't have Luol Deng or Eddy Curry, but they still had enough guys stepping up.
They have a deep bench, that's for sure.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> It ended up 110-97. That means you were 7 points off. I believe I predicted 107-95, which would make me 5 points off. Therefore, I beat you. Now the question remains, did anyone beat me?


Would you mind calculating everyone's?
I'm kind of busy.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

If there's one positive we can take from this game, it's the further assurance that Chris Bosh is really gonna be something special in this league. You could tell it by the expression on his face at the end of the game. Games like this and others this season are great character builders, and is only going to make him stronger.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hard to find a fault in this game, our starters played great and the distribution was no problem today


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Would you mind calculating everyone's?
> I'm kind of busy.


 Yea I could do that.


----------



## jays2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Raptors lose again ...


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

madman said:


> Hopefully vs Boston we come out giving the ball to bosh the entire game


I doubt it.

Rafer and Jalen will end up chuckin up ill-advised shots.


Bosh should be mad. He was fighting hard to establish a low post game and when he does, we end up shooting 3's instead of passing to Bosh. It drives me crazy seeing this team shoot 3's and bricking them.

This team is terribly flawed. Everyone but Bosh is expandable.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> That was an unbelievable scene


Chuck's comments on Bosh's expression after the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Tyson Chandler with 18 points and 21 rebounds.
A spectacular performance. 
We would have won this game if he didn't play.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Man, Bosh only had 4 pts in the second half n he took only 4 shots, this has been happenin in the last couple of games


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright, here is the final count for the predictions contest:


BBB 32
Interloper 26
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 25
vigilante 23
Junkyard Dog13 19 (DQ)
Pacers Fan 17
speedythief 12
jays2005 11
underhill_101 10
Turkish Delight 9
Pejavlade 9
madman 7
Budweiser_Boy 5


So the winner is...

ME!!!! GIMME MY POINTS TURK!


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Tyson Chandler with 18 points and 21 rebounds.
> A spectacular performance.
> We would have won this game if he didn't play.


Yeah you would of, or at least it would of actually been a close game. It's been a while, but we're back in the playoffs.

Too much One-Eyed Chandler in this one though...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Argh all right.
I was pretty close again, but another 1000 points.
I'm getting poor.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Argh all right.
> I was pretty close again, but another 1000 points.
> I'm getting poor.


 lol.. you have 25,000 as it is!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

these games are getting really hard to watch. we look overmatched, and even if we aren't, we _think_ we are. the effect is the same.

it would help if hoffa could provide some assistance for bosh but he's not even close. we've gotta find someone. bosh is standing alone. 

our draftpicks in june are make-or-break. that's a fact.

peace


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This game was surprisingly easy to take in for me. Here's my advice: if you want games to be easier to watch, put some uCash on the other team. If the Raptors win, you're happy. And if they lose, you get double your uCash!


----------



## OhMyBosh! (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh my God Chris was crying! That was terrible. I couldn't even look at the tv.  We need to do something for this guy, fast, before he bolts. And if he does, I wouldn't blame him.

Am I the only one who thinks that Chandler is extremely overconfident and cocky? When he flexed his muscles that really set me off.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is ridiculous. Chris Bosh cries because the Raptors lose, and people are actually associating that with him leaving? Wow.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

OhMyBosh! said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Chandler is extremely overconfident and cocky? When he flexed his muscles that really set me off.


Yeah that was pissing me off as well, but he had a gerat game so you can't say much about it.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

OhMyBosh! said:


> Oh my God Chris was crying! That was terrible. I couldn't even look at the tv.  We need to do something for this guy, fast, before he bolts. And if he does, I wouldn't blame him.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that Chandler is extremely overconfident and cocky? When he flexed his muscles that really set me off.


Especially when he has no muscle to flex..

And that Bosh crying thing just made me want to get this season over with as soon as possible. I can't stand to see the poor guy work his *** off, only to lose because his teammates are a bunch of chuckers who don't play d.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Chris Bosh crying this late into the season and especially considering this is his second year is anything but a bad thing.

despite having losing seasons his first two years in the league, he doesn't instill that loser's mentality onto him. instead he takes what he's experiencing this season and the season before, and uses it as a motivational and analysis tool to know how to 'not lose'. he knows that he has to work on making his teammates better and how to adapt to what the defences bring onto him, as over time they have seem to adapt better to his playing styles, making it that much more difficult for chris. 

but still, all the hardships and obstacles are just stepping stones on his way to becoming that 'great star' that he and all of us want him to be. he doesn't expect anything easy and is always finds to adjust his game. the way this kid just soaks up everything he can get his mind on is just...well...amazing for a person his age.

shed that tear bosh. we, the passionate fans, know what you're going through


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer Alston had a pretty solid game.
19 Points, 9 assists and 5 rebounds.
5/8 from the field.
Very efficient for him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This man had a pretty good game for himself as well.
18 Points, 6 assists, 3 rebounds, 7/11 from the floor.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I wasn't paying very close attention to this one. We were at the bar and the UFC finale was on (the Forrest match was unbelieveable!). I did get to see most of the first and fourth quarters and that gave me enough to figure out this game.

Chris' emotional release at the end of the game was a little sad to watch. Kid tries so hard. If he's true to his word...

_"I will use the fact we'll miss the playoffs as motivation," Bosh said. "I'll remember this feeling when I am in the weight room working on my game. I want to win games and this is frustrating."_

...he could come into camp next October at another level. His potential is incredible.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> _"I will use the fact we'll miss the playoffs as motivation," Bosh said. "I'll remember this feeling when I am in the weight room working on my game. I want to win games and this is frustrating."_
> 
> ...he could come into camp next October at another level. His potential is incredible.



Just reading that gets me excited for next season and the future.
We may be in some hard times right now, but it'll all pay dividends in the future.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

highlights:
http://home.comcast.net/~spongyfungy/bulls-raptors-highlights-4_9.avi

from the bulls board...


----------

